# Shift knob on 84 caddy



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dumb question but I've really tried everything, took all the rubber off and it just spins when I clip it with a vice grip either way I turn it. It was threaded on my cutlass, got an aftermarket one, how do I take off the stock one??


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Apr 27 2011, 03:12 AM~20429542
> *Dumb question but I've really tried everything, took all the rubber off and it just spins when I clip it with a vice grip either way I turn it. It was threaded on my  cutlass, got an aftermarket one, how do I take off the stock one??
> *


I think you have to break it off. Its more than likely molded on the metal. Id like to find a wood grain to match my steering wheel :wow:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

dammit man.. anyone else??


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Apr 27 2011, 09:30 PM~20436423
> *dammit man.. anyone else??
> *


gotta break it off, i did mine last week, ive never had so much trouble with a shift knob ever, when you get the rubbers off you can see there are some little pins made inside i thought they held it in place, but no, removed it from the car and put it in a vice to crush/tug.


----------



## soul sam'ri (Apr 19, 2003)

Place open end wrench ..a lil tat larger than shaft on left side of Knob.then take hammer....pound against /Wrench Knob....Forcing knob off shaft.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

thanks guys!


----------



## JGREEZY (Aug 21, 2009)

DOES THAT TRICK WORK FOR 68 CADDY'S TOO ?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup lil mike, post pic of that caddy :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

sup 64 crawling, how you know im "lil mike?'' must know u personally.. old pic now but it'll do...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

nah but we use to chop it up back in the day on here you was a young black rider doin your thang with bikes and models now i c you came up and got you a lac, you driving now :0


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 2 2011, 02:14 PM~20467308
> *nah but we use to chop it up back in the day on here you was a young black rider doin your thang with bikes and models now i c you came up and got you a lac, you driving now :0
> *



Funny, been driving, done had a cutty, impala, lincoln, a daughter work 2 jobs 21 yrs old now. doesn't seem like that long ago huh? yeah first juiced bike outta louisville was a lil black kid. and swept up in it's class at lrm indy too. wish it was still like it used to be.. lol y u sell tha 64? :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@May 3 2011, 05:36 AM~20473437
> *Funny, been driving, done had a cutty, impala, lincoln, a daughter work 2 jobs 21 yrs old now. doesn't seem like that long ago huh? yeah first juiced bike outta louisville was a lil black kid. and swept up in it's class at lrm indy too. wish it was still like it used to be.. lol y u sell tha 64? :angry:
> *


DAMN TIME FLY!! YEA THE 64 GONE BUT GOT SUMTHIN BETTA THAN THAT 64


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soul sam'ri_@Apr 29 2011, 10:24 AM~20446598
> *Place open end wrench ..a lil tat larger than shaft on left side of Knob.then take hammer....pound against /Wrench  Knob....Forcing knob off shaft.
> *


I may be wrong but I couldnt help thinking "no ****" could of been used in that sentence :happysad:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 5 2011, 04:19 PM~20489165
> *I may be wrong but I couldnt help thinking "no ****" could of been used in that sentence :happysad:
> *


maybe he was just thinkn about the shift knob.. and didnt have gay shit on his mind :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@May 5 2011, 07:10 PM~20492431
> *maybe he was just thinkn about the shift knob.. and didnt have gay shit on his mind :dunno:
> *


could be :dunno:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@May 5 2011, 06:10 PM~20492431
> *maybe he was just thinkn about the shift knob.. and didnt have gay shit on his mind :dunno:
> *



lol what up bravo! Thankx again guys for the input. got the bud light tap in place, now for the chainwheel/horn button setup!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soul sam'ri_@Apr 29 2011, 09:24 AM~20446598
> *Place open end wrench ..a lil tat larger than shaft on left side of Knob.then take hammer....pound against /Wrench  Knob....Forcing knob off shaft.
> *


off the car tho right?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@May 9 2011, 01:49 PM~20514340
> *lol what up bravo! Thankx again guys for the input. got the bud light tap in place, now for the chainwheel/horn button setup!
> *


you can get a wood grain wheel for just a little more $$ :yes:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@May 9 2011, 07:49 PM~20514340
> *lol what up bravo! Thankx again guys for the input. got the bud light tap in place, now for the chainwheel/horn button setup!
> *


Wud up Mike...good to see u made the progression to cars mane


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 9 2011, 04:02 PM~20515462
> *you can get a wood grain wheel for just a little more $$ :yes:
> *


yeah just take the pin out, put the lever in a vise and knock it off. I even used a lever off a smaller car b/c the bud light tap is so long it sticks out past my vents. 

And the chain wheel was $20, $80 new. If it ain't a Nardi, dat shit aint goin n da caddy and they want like $250 for em.  :wow: maybe one day when I grow up...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@May 10 2011, 06:01 PM~20523999
> *yeah just take the pin out, put the lever in a vise and knock it off. I even used a lever off a smaller car b/c the bud light tap is so long it sticks out past my vents.
> 
> And the chain wheel was $20, $80 new. If it ain't a Nardi, dat shit aint goin n da caddy and they want like $250 for em.   :wow:  maybe one day when I grow up...
> *


shit look at mine, shit looks nice 125 shipped w/billet adapter. Go ahead an pay for the "nardi" name


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 10 2011, 11:54 PM~20526503
> *shit look at mine, shit looks nice 125 shipped w/billet adapter. Go ahead an pay for the "nardi" name
> 
> 
> ...


x2, nardi's dont even look that good, its just the status quo these days. do your own thang mane!


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

so are the springs in side it going to fly out when i take it off?

i have a 1970 and i wana pull my shifter for some customizing but i dont wana take it apart if i cant get it back together


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur+May 15 2011, 08:21 PM~20558469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know of any springs :dunno:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 15 2011, 07:21 PM~20558469
> *x2,  nardi's dont even look that good, its just the status quo these days.  do your own thang mane!
> *



Sorry guys, I can't agree. If it weren't for seeing gold nardi's in all those caddies in the 90's I wouldn't even give a shit bout a wood grain nothin... Dats why a chain link in da whip now! :biggrin: (pics coming shortly) :biggrin:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

got around to pulling mine off and redoing it last night. it wasnt hard to take off at all for all the anticipation i had about taking it apart :dunno:










matches the rest of them i made for my door locks and switch extensions


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

Lowridingmike said:


> Dumb question but I've really tried everything, took all the rubber off and it just spins when I clip it with a vice grip either way I turn it. It was threaded on my cutlass, got an aftermarket one, how do I take off the stock one??


IF ITS THE TURN SIG YOU HAVE TO BREAK IT OFF


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

matttatts said:


> got around to pulling mine off and redoing it last night. it wasnt hard to take off at all for all the anticipation i had about taking it apart :dunno:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> It's not the handle that's a pain to get out, it's the knob to get apart from the handle that had me goin, just for me to use a whole shorter handle outta anotha car anywayz.. I got the bud light beer tap shifter which is so long it goes out in front of the damne ac vents and radio so a shorter one was needed anywayz so it would'nt look so silly..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I never did post pics so... Here it is, chain wheel and bud light shifter in place. BTW, I FINALLY got a Nardi just to try on, and I DO like the chain wheel better for some reason or another. Maybe just got used to a smaller wheel? I like the nardi better in the 93-96 big body though. I got one of those too!


----------

